# Collection of all my FW pictures



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Bored as hell on a sunday night, so here we go !


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh jesus, forgot to resize my pictures. Sorry folks !
Just hold control+(minus) to zoom out


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

looking good

∞ times better than my tank!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

*Pictures from Frank's aquarium*


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee nice pics! Adore the little shrimp :3


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

BTW do you work at Frank's?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

BoiBJ said:


> BTW do you work at Frank's?


I worked there for a few days in the Summer, when Frank was on vacation.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


>


Favourite  What camera do you have?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Rebel T1i, nothing too fancy, as it fits in a student budget  

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------

